# MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey everyone. I have been in the Air suspension section for a while now trying to learn as much as possible before starting my build. Christmas holidays I went to see Kevin at AAC and bought my air management and just discussed installation and options and such. This is what I left with: 4 manual valves, 60ft 1/4" line, 5 gallon 9 port tank, Single 400 viar compressor, pressure switch, relay and three gauges. Two of them are dual needle for my bag pressures and one is single needle which will be for my tank pressure. Picked up my power wire from local car stereo car went 2 gauge; alittle pricey but Kevin suggested it so I did as I was told








Anyways the car. Front bumper will be off soon hopefully!!!! going with a shaved NA bumper think it will match my smoothed/ shaved look more.








other stuff
























Is that polished p-slots you see in the background? Yes another winter project! Its cold in Canada so I have to have some indoor projects to stay warm!








Ok here is my first lazy idea of throwing the mounting plates into the middle console. I knew I could never live with it!








So I took the upper vents out of my car since its a summer car and I dont need heat and I dont have AC so vents are not a huge loss. Plastic welded in a piece of plastic (first attempt at plastic welding so be easy!) 








The plan is cutting in the four paddles valves into the plastic and installing two toggles beside them. The gauges will be going into my cup holder locations since cup holders in mk3 are completely useless anyways again not much loss.


_Modified by gregvh at 6:39 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (gregvh)*

And my first question. On this diagram would it be ok to run the wire off the pressure switch to a toggle switch instead of ignition switch? The toggle would then just be connected to a power source such as fuse box and I would just have to switch it off when leaving the car. Reason being mk3 have the WORST ignition swtiches ever and I have went through 2 already and dont like to mess with them more then necessary. Thanks


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (gregvh)*

nice to see some mkIII builds going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i don't think there would be any problem using a toggle switch on a hot wire other than you'd have to remember to flip it on everytime you decide to raise the car, hah


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (hyphytrain203)*

Couldnt I just leave the toggle on while the car is running though? The pressure switch would still activate the pump on and off properly I would just have to remember to turn the toggle off when leaving the car just in case a small leak makes the pump kick on and drains my battery. I might be wrong with this idea though....


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (gregvh)*

yeah, you could switch it on whenever you turn on the car as long as there's no leaks; you wouldn't technically need to switch it on until you use some air though


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (hyphytrain203)*

i personally just finished my mk3 setup and im going to hook up a toggle becasue the compressor i have nearly cuts my car off it draws so much power. i hate it







but cant wait to see another 3 coming around these parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we needa overpopulate these mk4 and 5 owners


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_i personally just finished my mk3 setup and im going to hook up a toggle becasue the compressor i have nearly cuts my car off it draws so much power. i hate it







but cant wait to see another 3 coming around these parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we needa overpopulate these mk4 and 5 owners









you should be running an extra battery.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (From 2 to 5)*

You dont necessarily have to run it off of the iginition switch. All you need is a 12V switched power, which can be pulled from the fuse box.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_You dont necessarily have to run it off of the iginition switch. All you need is a 12V switched power, which can be pulled from the fuse box.

your right.. Im just saying the 90a alt mk2 and 3's run is kinda small to support compressors and things.. my mk2 did not like my compressors one bit.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
your right.. Im just saying the 90a alt mk2 and 3's run is kinda small to support compressors and things.. my mk2 did not like my compressors one bit.

Yea understand where you are coming from. The op stated he didnt want to run it from the ignition switch because they suck in mkIII's, thats why I threw out my recommendation, but none the less an extra battery wouldnt be that bad of an idea.


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

Definatly subscribing to this one







hopefully putting my mk3 Jetta on bags this summer, but like you said it cold in canada!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (tiexgrr)*

Alright sounds like I am just going to install a toggle instead of ignition switch then. Stayed in last night and did a little work. Cut some holes for the paddle valves. Its not pretty right now but they sit in really nice and straight. Going to skim it with fiberglass bondo to smooth it out then spray with a truckbed liner to match the black textured look of the mk3 dash.








Also cut the bottom of my cup holders out and plastic welded it onto the top. then smimmed with fiberglass, and used a 2inch hole saw to cut holes for my bag gauges. I then sprayed it with a bed liner. I think i chose the wrong type though because it doesnt seem to be getting hard or dry and you can see my fingerprints and indents in it which is frustrating. I will have to make a new one and buy a different product


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

yea i would def redo that gauge holder


----------



## golf911 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_And my first question. On this diagram would it be ok to run the wire off the pressure switch to a toggle switch instead of ignition switch? The toggle would then just be connected to a power source such as fuse box and I would just have to switch it off when leaving the car. Reason being mk3 have the WORST ignition swtiches ever and I have went through 2 already and dont like to mess with them more then necessary. Thanks









The relay in the diagram requires very little current so ignition switch should be able to handle it just fine. You dont want to conect it to a toggle switch becasue if its left on when the car is off it will drain the battery. Look up the wiring diagram of the car and find a relay spot in the fues box thats not being used, ie like the ac one, and one of the pins should become active when the ignition switch is on. You can just stick a spade lug in the relay plug in the fues box.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_yea i would def redo that gauge holder









No worries Second cup holder cut up today and will work on it tomorrow and use a better finish on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (golf911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf911* »_
The relay in the diagram requires very little current so ignition switch should be able to handle it just fine. You dont want to conect it to a toggle switch becasue if its left on when the car is off it will drain the battery. Look up the wiring diagram of the car and find a relay spot in the fues box thats not being used, ie like the ac one, and one of the pins should become active when the ignition switch is on. You can just stick a spade lug in the relay plug in the fues box. 

Good thinking derek http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So I can just start the car I guess and test the relay spots with a test light for one thats live. But make sure its not one thats live when the car is off.


----------



## golf911 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_
Good thinking derek http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So I can just start the car I guess and test the relay spots with a test light for one thats live. But make sure its not one thats live when the car is off. 

The wireing diagram in the repair manual will tell which spots are live when the car is on, but testing it with a meter will work too


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (golf911)*

im not sure if yours has it but under my rear seat there is a black box. i believe it was for the cd changer in rear







but anyway there is a red and orange wire running to it and i hooked into the orange. it was a switched wire. that way you only have to run about 2 foot of wiring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and not tap into ur ignition switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf911 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Steve i came in here expecting great things... two weeks and no updates? How goes the project?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (golf911)*

just a lil FYI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the toggle switch was a great idea, i hooked one up from the realy to the pressure switch and put it in my rear ashtray http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it works great


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (golf911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf911* »_Hey Steve i came in here expecting great things... two weeks and no updates? How goes the project?


haha that sounds familiar. Well today we pulled my suspension out and put it in a friends car. So my cars interior is pretty gutted and no suspension just waiting for tax return money to go to toronto and get the fun stuff... Gauges in the cupholders is almost done and looks good i will post pics tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golf911 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_
haha that sounds familiar. 


I saw it when I was updating was thread and couldn’t resist


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (golf911)*

Ok.... here is where the "rolling my pennies" comes in. When I was younger and much more naive I had big dreams of putting a turbo on my car. Then I joined vortex and realized putting a turbo on a 1.8 cl is unheard of! (for americans we canadians got mk3s with 1.8L 8 valve engines... imagine a 2.slow but even worse. You pretty much need to push start it or have a good hill







) Anyways Me and a Friend pounded together some 2x6 and then me and my girl threw some paint on it and "The Turbo Fund" was born. My pocket change went into it for 2 years or so now. Here is my fun for tonight and the weekend probably... rolling change! This and my tax refund will pay for my bags hopefully







Kevin I hope you accept big bags of quarters


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

i like this thread a whole lot more right now. love the story.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YummyDuB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i tried saving change, but then when i ran out of cash i had use change


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (YummyDuB)*

That's a really cool story


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

and just think if you had put all that change in your spare tire well you'd be SLAMMED by now


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

very cool story, ive been saving change as well, in addition to throwing those random dollar bills in from my wallet in there every so often. all of which will amount to my rear bag and valve money

good luck with the project, good to see more A3 chassis cars being done


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

Love the thread.


----------



## leg0man (Jul 31, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna watch this, interested in bagging my cab in the future. Nice to see a couple more mk3s getting done.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (leg0man)*

Glad you all liked my story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Over 5000 pennies and lots of other coins rolled this weekend. Drum roll please







...... total sum of:
$921.50








some loose stuff left thrown back into the box to start over again (one day i will have that turbo!







) Tax return coming soon and then we can get this thread movin. That is all.


_Modified by gregvh at 8:06 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

damn not bad for sum change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool story


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_damn not bad for sum change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cool story 

hahah I know. that's awesome. 
I should cash in my large jar of change and see how much it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

wow back from the dead! 
I havent been completely lazy I promise here is some updates:
- gage holder remade and covered with leather
- valve holder made and covered with leather
- fittings all in place and sealed with tape
- p-slots finished being polished and painted
- porsche seven slots purchased and waiting to be polished (my poor fingers







)
Got my tax return and went and visited Kevin two weeks ago and bought my bags. Opted for:
- chapmans universal for the back
- macpherson universal front for the front
Measured everything up and cut and welded the backs and cut up some brackets for the fronts and waiting for the welds on those. I will throw some pictures up soon of the progress. Going out right now to paint up the rear struts/welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gregvh at 10:30 AM 5-15-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

This is a good story, Im just finding this thread now. If you are missing anything let me know and I will help you any way I can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (gregvh)*

hey whats up cars looking good
got some inspiration for you:


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is a good story, Im just finding this thread now. If you are missing anything let me know and I will help you any way I can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was wondering if you had bumped into my thread yet or not. When I am done and back on the road i will have to cruise down to TO and let you see. 
Anyways updates:
Fronts: thought everything was going great using the oem bushing, bearings, mounts and bolts like the kit said. Chapman forgot to mention it uses standard/ imperail thread so when i aired up the front it shot the bolt off the top. Scarey as hell but didnt wreck anything.
Backs: Opposite of chapman the mcpherson used metric and i f'd up the thread a tiny bit using a standard bolt. Used a snapon rethreading tool and it all worked out find metric bolts on now.
Yesterday i put it on the ground and drove it home for the first time from the shop i work at. Sorry for no pictures I have been super busy here are 2 out of focus ****ty shots more to come. I gotta clean up the hoses, hook up my pressure switch. Remember this is no frame notch drivers side axle rubs hard. And front sway is still in too...
















my polished p slots need some cleaning up, centers, and nicer tires but i am broke. Still working on polishing my 7-slots. Front bumper is coming off soon and shaved oem bumper going on. 
Comments and suggestions welcome


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (gregvh)*

thats fricken low eh looks awesome though. i just through our a rear bumper the other week which was sitting around







o and do you want to post a picture of gregs car with his 7slots? havent seen it yet


_Modified by nathan1990 at 3:35 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (nathan1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathan1990* »_thats fricken low eh looks awesome though. i just through our a rear bumper the other week which was sitting around







o and do you want to post a picture of gregs car with his 7slots? havent seen it yet

_Modified by nathan1990 at 3:35 PM 6-7-2009_

He actually doesnt have them on his car I think he is getting mk4 1.8t instead. And that sucks about the back bumper but owell im sure i can find another one local.
Was just looking under my car and drivers axle is holding it up so frame notch soon and sway bars cut out too i think. Any mk3 owners have pics or suggestions of how they removed the sway bar?


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (gregvh)*

o i thot he put them on. he should stay mk3


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (nathan1990)*

car is headed in all the right directions!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_car is headed in all the right directions!

ya... down








Well fixed some problems last night and found more of course. On my quest for the low I got little greedy and mounted the front brackets a little too high on the strut. Bottom of strut rubs on axle boot now. But if I camber the wheel in the avoid boot then bag rubs in tower... bit of a catch 22. Owell boots are cheap








Next problem and the one that makes me alittle depressed is the mk3 rust bug bit me! My cars body is solid but while i was crawling underneath found a big hole where the rubber drain plug fell out of














grrrr sorry just had to vent that!


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (gregvh)*

and pictures because this thread fails to deliver them:
P-slots getting cleaned








Bad pictures of my valve/switch set up and bad ass steering wheel
















Front strut hitting boot hard on corners... ouch!








And my garage mate... Dads 73 beetle pretty much mint and pretty much restored to exactly original. He is no fun!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looking good


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_looking good









Thanks... still lots to do but its on the road tomorrow so I can peice the interior together over some time.
I think i blew my pressure switch last night though... I have it simply set up at the moment with: 4 gauge power wire to compressor. Compressor ground to pressure switch and pressure switch grounded to known good ground. Was working good for a couple days but last night compressor would not kick on. Used my volt meter to follow power to compressor and all is well and if i ground my compressor it kicks on








Is there something wrong with using the pressure switch like this? Will I always be blowing them? Oh and kevin i will be ordering a new 150 lbs pressure switch tomorrow


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gregvh)*

are you going to be putting your 7 slots on? the pslots are a little small


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Why did you have so many bank rolls of quarters and pennies etc. ?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nathan1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathan1990* »_are you going to be putting your 7 slots on? the pslots are a little small

Ya 14" kinda hard to pull off on mark3 but I havent gotten around to refinishing the 7-slots and actually have no money for adapters or tires








Also was considering 15" instead as a happy medium so I can still go low enough and fill the wheel well when all the way up


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoopaCoopaCoopa* »_Why did you have so many bank rolls of quarters and pennies etc. ?

was saving spare change for a solid 2 years in hopes of a turbo set up... came to my senses and decided to keep it low n slow


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (gregvh)*

small update:
First off thank you kevin for gettting my new pressure switch here so fast its installed and everthing is working great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Second got my p-slots to where i wanted them. Thanks to a local vortexer that drove half an hour to meet me i got the four flat caps i needed. I then preceded to cut up the original p-slot flat caps, PL-Premium construction glue them to baby moons, and slap them on the rims. 
Rims: $25 (lucky find on kijiji)
baby moons: $40 rough shape
P-slot center caps: $40
hand polishing materials: $30?
So less then $150 wheels... i know there not your typical $1500 bbs wheels but im broke








home made center cap








finished product


----------



## golf911 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey its been a while
Those wheels look great. I was thinking of getting the same ones for my rabbit. Both my rabbit and mk3 jetta have been at a stand still as work is taking all my time. I am in the process of buying a house in Hamilton which has a 3 car garage, which will give me plenty of room to work on my projects.


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (golf911)*

hey sick center caps on your rims. if you loose any mini moons i have some extras http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wheels look awesome! good luck with the build.. kevin was very helpful with my air build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

Those caps are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: MKIII "rollin my pennies" Build (hyphytrain203)*

i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats a huge tank too


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice to see a 3 on the ground. Really falling in love with Air setups.


----------

